# Good hikes in Davis?



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

I like hiking around davis, because my primary means of transportation is bike (I live out on 4500 by the causeway so I really can't travel much further than Layton-ish area). I've explored Adam's Canyon thoroughly and have been up Webb and Kay's(?the one north of Adam's, I don't know what it's really called, I just know that Kay's creek flows out of it). I hear there's some mines up Baer Canyon, but I don't really know. Anyone do a lot of hiking around here?


----------

